# Help with Rockwell Jaw Horse/Plywood extension



## kenthemadcarpenter (Jun 24, 2015)

Over the weekend I picked up the Rockwell Jaw horse used as well as the the Jaw Stand for 100 for the both of them. Setting up the Jaw was a breeze, figuring out the plywood extension was a no brainer, but there seems to be an another piece and every where I looked online it doesn't show this piece, It is number three in the picture


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you talking about the 3 gray pieces? Here's a link to the instructions … it's a PDF file. Could they be the jaw inserts?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiRyLbmjOPJAhWL1h4KHXn4Ag4QFggvMAE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.rockwelltools.com%2Fen-us%2Fmanuals%2FRK9003.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGc1ZByqNGaWcY2YqOl3pctbi4izw&sig2=9cGN57dWdwyzeU2hVG_KyA&bvm=bv.110151844,d.eWE


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope, closer look says they're not jaws. Here's a parts break down. Maybe this will help? 
.








.
.
And the link to this picture so you can enlarge it… 
.
.
http://www.mmtoolparts.com/store/media/diagram/files/RK9000.png


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's another parts picture…
.









.
.
And the link to see it better.
.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/images/rockwell/RK9110_WW_1.gif


----------

